# Steering wheel controls and aftermarket stereo



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

Are there solutions available for steering wheel controls to work with aftermarket stereos? I am considering replacing my stock head unit to gain iPod integration. Seems that a new head unit is about the same price as some of the better adapters. Retaining control functions of the steering wheel is important.
Any particular stereo manufacturer looking out for us Jetta owners?


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

depending on the deck you buy, and assuming the car you put in is still is the 01 jetta, a pac SWIx is all youll need. If i remember right they are 120. If its kenwood/pioneer/jvc/sony/eclipse (newer) clarion/alpine, they have specific adapters to work with them, as long as they have the remote output on the rear of the radio. those run about 20 bucks more (i think)


----------



## garypen (Mar 15, 2005)

They're a lot cheaper than that. Less than $50 at Enfig. 
But, if he has a newer model with CAN bus, he'll also need the C2R-VW and SWI-CAN modules in addition to the SWI module for his particular head unit. Then again, he would need the C2R just to easily connect the head unit to the car, regardless of steering wheel control, if he had a CAN-bus model.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

hes got an 01, so its non-can-bus.,


----------



## garypen (Mar 15, 2005)

That's if he's referring to the vehicle in his profile. ;-)
In any case, the SWI-JACK/PS/ECL is under $50 at Enfig.


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (garypen)*

I have a 2001 jetta wagon with stock monsoon, controls in the steering wheel.


----------



## garypen (Mar 15, 2005)

Then you will need the PAC SWI module compatible with the particular brand of stereo you plan to install. (For instance: SWI-PS for a Sony or Pioneer head unit.)
You will also need the wiring harness. You're lucky. Your pre-CAN Jetta uses the cheap and easy-to-wire Metra 70-1784. Also, an antenna adapter, either Metra 40-VW53 or 54. And, the dash mounting stuff, which will depend on whether you buy a single or double DIN stereo. (Most aftermarket radios come with what you'll need. But, Pioneer's double-DIN models require their otpional mounting cage ADT-VA133.)
I forgot to mention that I have had good luck with the Pioneer models in my VW's. I was using FH-P8000BT audio receivers, which are currently about $250. But, I recently replaced them with AVIC-F700BT Nav units, which are under $400 at Amazon right now! (An absolute steal.) Outstanding iPod integration on both, especially the AVIC.


_Modified by garypen at 9:14 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Aquafbody (Sep 12, 2014)

So there is no way the Axxess (Metra)ASWC-1 will work?


----------



## nrsource19 (Nov 26, 2014)

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_249SWRVW52/CRUX-SWRVW-52-Wiring-Interface.html?tp=3486


----------

